# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Bill Gates

## Airicist

Co-founder of Microsoft Corporation

Official website - gatesnotes.com

gatesfoundation.org

youtube.com/thegatesnotes

facebook.com/BillGates

twitter.com/billgates

linkedin.com/in/williamhgates

Bill Gates on Wikipedia

Projects:

Belmont, smart city

----------


## Airicist

Bill Gates wants Robots to Care for Elderly 

 Uploaded on Jan 18, 2011




> Bill Gates wants Robots to Care for Elderly, Health Care or Medicine Gone Mad? Bill sees robots as nurses of the future. Whats next, robots to harvest organs?

----------


## Airicist

Qand Bill Gates on robots, war and artificial intelligence 

 Published on May 29, 2013




> Qand Bill Gates on robots, war and artificial intelligence

----------


## Airicist

From poverty to prosperity: A conversation with Bill Gates 

 Published on Mar 14, 2014




> The greatest antipoverty achievement in human history is unfolding before our eyes. The percentage of people living in extreme poverty has plummeted by 80 percent in the past four decades alone. Child mortality has fallen to record lows. Whole societies where deprivation and hopelessness seemed inevitable just a generation ago now rank among the world's fastest-growing economies.
> 
> What brought about this remarkable transformation? How can we build on its success? AEI's Philanthropic Freedom Project welcomes Bill Gates for an exclusive event at AEI. In conversation with AEI President Arthur Brooks, Gates will describe philanthropy's role in reshaping the landscape of global poverty, dispel myths about development that prevent the poor from rising, and discuss his prediction that almost no countries will still be poor by 2035.

----------


## Airicist

Bill Gates Talks with Students at Georgia Tech

 Published on Mar 21, 2014




> Bill Gates spoke with students at Georgia Tech and answered their questions via videoconference.

----------


## Airicist

Bill and Melinda Gates: Why giving away our wealth has been the most satisfying thing we've done...

 Published on Apr 2, 2014




> In 1993, Bill and Melinda Gates—then engaged—took a walk on a beach in Zanzibar, and made a bold decision on how they would make sure that their wealth from Microsoft went back into society. In a conversation with Chris Anderson, the couple talks about their work at the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation, as well as about their marriage, their children, their failures and the satisfaction of giving most of their wealth away.

----------


## Airicist

Bill Gates interview: How the world will change by 2030 

Published on Jan 22, 2015




> The Verge sat down with Bill Gates to talk about his ambitious vision for improving the lives of the poor through technology. It just so happens that The Verge exists to explore that kind of change — which is why Bill Gates will be The Verge’s first ever guest editor in February.

----------


## Airicist

Bill Gates: I think we do need to worry about artificial intelligence

Published on Jan 22, 2016




> Microsoft founder Bill Gates on drones, start-ups, artificial intelligence and privacy versus security concerns.

----------


## Airicist

Bill meets bots

Published on Jan 8, 2019




> Bill Gates visited a Harvard University lab that makes robotic gloves, pants, and flying insects. These incredible creations are powerful examples of the exciting innovation underway in the field of robotics.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Bill Gates says AI should improve education and medicine"
Artificial intelligence is "both promising and dangerous," like nuclear weapons and nuclear energy, Microsoft's co-founder says.

by Stephen Shankland
March 18, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Listen to this AI voice clone of Bill Gates created by Facebook’s engineers"
Microsoft’s founder is the latest high-profile figure to have his voice copied by AI

by James Vincent
June 10, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Bill Gates: Why bet AI’s future on self-driving cars?"
Microsoft’s cofounder says that AI will change software in ways we haven’t even begun to see—but questions big tech’s fascination with autonomous vehicles.

by Mark Sullivan
July 18, 2019

----------


## Airicist

A conversation with Bill Gates hosted by Eric Horvitz

Published on Jul 24, 2019




> Microsoft Research director, Eric Horvitz, chats with Bill Gates about the future of work.

----------


## Airicist

Talking Tech and 2020 with Bill Gates!

Feb 14, 2020




> Bill Gates is Back! We talk YouTube, Porsche Taycan, Coronavirus and tackling his inbox.

----------


## Airicist

Bill Gates: how gene editing, AI can benefit world's poorest

Feb 20, 2020




> This plenary lecture was taped in Seattle at the AAAS Annual Meeting on Feb. 14th, 2020. Bill Gates is co-chair of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation. In 1975, Bill Gates founded Microsoft with Paul Allen and led the company to become the worldwide leader in business and personal software and services. In 2008, Bill transitioned to focus full-time on his foundation’s work to expand opportunity to the world’s most disadvantaged people. Along with co-chair Melinda Gates, he leads the foundation’s development of strategies and sets the overall direction of the organization. In 2010, Bill, Melinda, and Warren Buffett founded the Giving Pledge, an effort to encourage the wealthiest families and individuals to publicly commit more than half of their wealth to philanthropic causes and charitable organizations during their lifetime or in their will. In 2015, Bill created the Breakthrough Energy Coalition, a group of individuals and entities committed to clean energy innovation, followed by Breakthrough Energy Ventures in 2016, an investor-led fund focused on providing patient capital to support cutting-edge clean energy companies.

----------

